# Paolo Nutini



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

This guy is pretty awesome... check it out.






and this is from his new release


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Unique talent. I watched a few videos. The "new" video was interested. Dug the track.


----------



## SirLordComic (Mar 15, 2013)

Skull ring bass player.....jam. When you look at his face you expect some Hansen bop to come skipping along. Thanks!


----------

